# Gaslow low pressure



## Redbeard (Dec 23, 2008)

last week i used the gas in the van, today i lit the one cooker ring and it went out, off to the lpg pump and it took £1.16 the regulator is fixed to the van which is three years old with little use....is it the regulator and how much will a new one set me back..... any ideas please on tuesday im off the C.C. site in grange over sands for a few days all being well


----------



## seanoo (Mar 31, 2007)

hi redbeard, you could have a problem with a gunked up regulator. if you have gaslow and you have the rubber high pressure hose ( normally black) you can have this problem (i did) cured by buying a new reg and replacing the rubber hose witha stainless steel one. hope this helps sean


----------



## hogan (Oct 31, 2006)

Have a look at the t piece under the gauge .Inside there is a sliding valve that will only allow pressure 1 way.I have had 3 of these valves gum up .
Since changed to the stainless pipe I have had no problem.


----------



## thePassants (Feb 9, 2009)

Hi,
I fitted a new Gaslow system in the summer Inc SS hose. After a few fills, the guage now reads very low if at all on the van; I use the guage on the tank as a guide and top up when I know it's a little low.

I've wondered if it could be the result of forgetting to isolate the bottle when filling; since I know I've done this a few times?

Other than the guage, all works fine.


----------



## davesport (Nov 12, 2006)

What you've experienced is typical of regulator failure :evil:

See my post here.

Are you still using rubber hoses from the bottles up to the reg ? Is so there's no point in simply replacing the reg. The next one will fail the same way as the first one has.

I reckon for the stainless whips & a new reg you're not going to get change from a ton :evil: Sorry to be the bearer of bad news.

D.


----------



## seanoo (Mar 31, 2007)

hi thepassants, my gaslow gauge stays in the red all the time when the weather is cold even with full bottles. when the weather warms up youll notice the gauge works normally, regards sean


----------



## Redbeard (Dec 23, 2008)

im now going to buy a regulator and steel hose and hopefully that will sort the problem to the members who responded thank you very much


----------



## machilly (Feb 10, 2007)

I read an ad somewhere, Gaslow now do a regulator with a Guarantee that it will never gum up, I think it is a bit more expensive.

I have had three regulators gum up, Truma would not replace my second gummed up regulator after only six months, I bought a Gaslow one (not the new one), after a problem last year, not only did they replace the regulator, they replaced my 3 year old Gas Bottles, no questions asked.

regards


----------

